

Show HN: Invalidate browser cache of Django static files automatically - baldurthoremils
https://gist.github.com/3207357

======
jboutros
How does this differ from Django's CachedStaticFileStorage backend?
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/staticfile...](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/staticfiles/#django.contrib.staticfiles.storage.CachedStaticFilesStorage)

~~~
dgunn
From what I can tell, there isn't much difference. My guess is the developer
was making up for the lack of this functionality in Django 1.3 and didn't
realize that 1.4 added it. Before 1.4, django pipeline was a good solution but
was difficult to work with IMO. Glad to see this included in 1.4 for sure.

------
strictfp
Why not use ETag instead?

